# Odierno: Only Two US Army Brigades are Combat Ready



## AWP (Oct 21, 2013)

Dear General Odierno,
Two? And this occurred on your watch?

Kill yourself. You're worried about tattoos and a strategic vision...and let this happen?

Take the Smith and Wesson taste test. You've earned it.

http://www.defensenews.com/article/...-US-Army-Brigades-Now-Combat-Ready-Chief-Says



> Army Chief of Staff Gen. Ray Odierno said his greatest fear is to receive an order to deploy thousands of troops. And with good reason.
> The Army has only two combat-ready brigades right now, he said. Even the ones headed to Afghanistan are qualified for the trainer and adviser mission, not combat.


----------



## CDG (Oct 21, 2013)

Hey, at least those brigades will be full of clean cut and non-inked soldiers!  I'll take two BDEs of them over multiple BDEs of those dirty tattoo wearing fellers.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 21, 2013)

He needs to go, letters to my Senators going out tomorrow.


----------



## policemedic (Oct 21, 2013)

Why on Earth would you make that public knowledge? At least make the bad guys work for their intel.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 21, 2013)

At least you can field a whole brigade. :-"


----------



## goon175 (Oct 21, 2013)

Yeah, let's just advertise that little tid bit. "Hey world, if you were looking for an opportune time to attack, this would be the moment!"


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 21, 2013)

Ray HemorrhOdierno should never have gotten this far. He was a cum stain when leading the Poison Ivy Division. I had thought being given command of a MACOM slated for deactivation would be the  final out mushroom stamp on his clearing papers taking him to Ft. Living Room, but I apparently was wrong. His skills in fellatio must be unmatched.


----------



## surgicalcric (Oct 21, 2013)

Dumb fuck


----------



## policemedic (Oct 21, 2013)

Maybe I'm just being ornery, but if a unit is not combat ready it shouldn't be sent anywhere where it might actually, you know...have to fight.  Fuck Odierno.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Oct 21, 2013)

Don't worry, I got 1.6 billion that says Pakistan has our back!


----------



## AWP (Oct 21, 2013)

RustyShackleford said:


> Hey, everybody! Watch me raise Free's blood pressure by 30 points.


 
Fixed it for you.


----------



## pardus (Oct 21, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> Hey, everybody! Watch me raise Free's blood pressure by 80 points.



I fixed your fix


----------



## Chopstick (Oct 21, 2013)

And make sure you say it like this: Pok-ey-ston


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 21, 2013)

Chopstick said:


> And make sure you say it like this: Pok-ey-ston



^^HATE!!!


----------



## AWP (Oct 21, 2013)

Hey @pardus ? At some point today, if you could go fuck yourself that'd be great.


----------



## AWP (Oct 21, 2013)

Oh, here's a smilie so no one's offended.


----------



## reed11b (Oct 21, 2013)

This can't possibly be right! The Army has always stated that it is 100% manned and 100% trained 100% of the time. I mean all those PCS moves keep us fully combat operational right?
Reed


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 21, 2013)

reed11b said:


> This can't possibly be right! The Army has always stated that it is 100% manned and 100% trained 100% of the time. I mean all those PCS moves keep us fully combat operational right?
> Reed



I remember when not being "green" across the board on your unit manning report was enough to get a battalion commander cashiered.  I guess things have changed.


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 21, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> I remember when not being "green" across the board on your unit manning report was enough to get a battalion commander cashiered.  I guess things have changed.



*Insert snarky conspiratorial comment about current command climate here*


----------



## policemedic (Oct 21, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> Oh, here's a smilie so no one's offended.



Don't you have some TPS reports to complete, collate, file and log?


----------



## surgicalcric (Oct 22, 2013)

It was actually two Regiments not brigades that are ready:

75th and 1st SF  



Marauder06 said:


> I remember when not being "green" across the board on your unit manning report was enough to get a battalion commander cashiered.  I guess things have changed.



On that note and based on your reference Sir that with all but two brigades ready for combat I would think the axe would fall on the neck of the CoS.  But how could it be Odierno's fault?  After all, he knows nothing about combat.


----------



## 0699 (Oct 22, 2013)

Maybe I missed it.  Did the article say which two brigades are combat-ready?


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 22, 2013)

0699 said:


> Maybe I missed it.  Did the article say which two brigades are combat-ready?



No, but a basic search of online copies of post newspapers across the country should help the pieces fall in place. That, and an open ear at any bar just outside the gates. Open source is too easy.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 22, 2013)

I think he is full of shit. 82nd has reassumed DRB (or GRF), so that's one Bde.  This is politics to blame sequestration and the "shutdown" for a loss of readiness.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Oct 22, 2013)

0699 said:


> Maybe I missed it.  Did the article say which two brigades are combat-ready?


 
This one and that one!


----------



## pardus (Oct 22, 2013)

0699 said:


> Maybe I missed it.  Did the article say which two brigades are combat-ready?



It's Two National Guard brigades


----------



## surgicalcric (Oct 22, 2013)

pardus said:


> It's Two National Guard brigades



No, that's two Groups in the same Regiment


----------



## AWP (Oct 22, 2013)

SOWT said:


> I think he is full of shit. 82nd has reassumed DRB (or GRF), so that's one Bde.  This is politics to blame sequestration and the "shutdown" for a loss of readiness.


 
I thought about that and while you're probably right it is still BS and he still needs to go. It is sad when someone makes a statement so ridiculous that the only redeeming outcome is the possibility he's lying.

It is a bucket of fail.


----------

